# Costa Rica 2016



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Costa Rica november 2016 *

In november 2016 a made a grouptrip to see at the beautifull nature in Costa Rica. 
With United we flew by Houston (including a very long transfer) to San José. 
This city isn't really beautifull. some nice churches and few old building but its more a big strange mix of buildings.
On the other hand we are in Costa Rica mainly for that Nature! 

1.









2.
somewhere downtown San José









3.
National Theatre.









4.
Cathedral.









5.
Art on the wall.









6.
Postoffice, a very nice building.









7.









8.
But behind it they built this.....  









9.
More murals.









10.
Cat and mouse.









11.
Tribal.









12.
Just beside our hotel there was a railroad line which was used frequent.









13.
One more time the cathedral.









14.
A mini chinatown starts left and for the rest well its typical San José









15.
During our roundtrip in Costa Rica we passed the capital several times on the road. Like here as seen from our bus.









16.
One more.









17.
At one of the cemeteries.









18.









Our next stop will be at the Caribean side of Costa Rica and the little village of Cahuita and its National Park.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, you sure did some great trips lately, Patrick!
A friend of me recommends Costa Rica to us, because of the stunning nature. So I'm looking forward to the rest of your pictures. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from San Jose, Costa Rica :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Cahuita*

*Cahuita*

After a day in San José we go with our bus towards the first point of this roundtrip; Cahuita. 
This village lies in the south eastern part of the caribean coast of Costa Rica and also has got a National Park.

19.
On our way at a coffee stop.









20.
Here we allready saw some very nice colourfull poison frogs! :banana:









21.
We enter the national Park @ Cahuita.









22.
Beautifull lizzard.









23.
Black grasshopper in Cahuita.









24.
Suddenly some other people in the park were looking down a lot. So we did also...and there is a snake! Very small and just beside the path all the people walk at.
A venomous snake also; hognosed pit viper.









25.
On the beach.









26.
Trough the park several stream and little rivers run. It was low tide so we could cross a lot of them.









27.
Colourfull crabs.









28.









29.
It was very quiet at the beach..









30.
Those lizzards...









31.
Paths in the park.









32.
On my own way back I came across this beautifull yellow fellow; an eyelash viper!
(Bothriechis schlegelii).  Thats one of my list  









33.
Howler monkey.









34.
On the beach in front of our hotel.









35.
One of the many parrots in the garden of the hotel.









36.
And nice flowers also.









37.
Cahuita itself is a small, relaxed village. The caribean atmosphere is very present here with the music, foods, and people.









38.
Cahuita and 'little cape' from the plane (due to a fellow travellor whicht took a other route back home  ).


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my favorie countries in Latin America  
Beautiful photos! I especially like these three:
6.
Postoffice, a very nice building.
27.
Colourfull crabs.
33.
Howler monkey.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Pura Vida Costa Rica kay: It is nice they still have the train in San Jose.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful nature impressions, Patrick! kay:

My favourites are 20, 27, 31, 32, 33 and 36 - the howler monkey is my top favourite.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see Costa Rica here for instance. Visited the airport in San José, changing planes when I visited El Salvador and Guatemala last year. It's true, the nature is in general more beautiful then the cities in Central America.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Tortuguero N.P. – part one*

* Tortuguero N.P. – part one*

After Cahuita we stay at the Caribean side of Costa Rica but we move up the the north east part of the country.
We will stay in our lodge in the mids of the forrest of Tortuguero. 
This Nationale park isn't only made up of forrest (land), but also has a part in the sea itself.
This area is very famous for several species of sea turles which lay their eggs on (in) the beach inside this N.P.
We could see and experience that on a late evening and early night seeying several adults laying making their nests and laying eggs...
and as bonus one nest came out! :banana: (not pictures allowed!)
Beside the rainforrest part in this N.P and the sea it also has many canals, streams and mangrove area.
During this trip we had our own bus, but to get to this part on the country you do need boats!

39.
So on the boat its allready enjoying your surroundings. 
Not too fast with the boat because at parts its really shallow and parts of trees are also in the water.









40.









41.
Nature goes its own way here....









42.









43.
During the route we see several of these high trees with flowers.









44.
Tree and moon.









45.
Several of the houses and lodges where we stayed. We also had a poolarea with bar 
Around us more then enough monkeys and other wildlife which you partly could try to find during the evening 









46.
At the dock near our lodge allong a main channel.









47.
Sunset skies Tortuguero.









48.
During our own evening exploration we for instance found this Opossum in a tree.









49.
But also many of these pretty big toads. But also spiders, snakes, birds and other insects 









50.
Bird early morning on the look out 









51.
Sunrise this time.









52.
One of our motorboats which we used to explore the National Park on this morning part of the day.









53.
Moorhen tropical style: A Jacana.









54.
Green, green, green!









55.
Drying in the sun.









56.
Little heron in full focus.









57.
Anhingas.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: Stunning flora and fauna!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic wildlife. I can even hear the mosquitos.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I really enjoy this part of the trip. Phantastic pics! :applause:
And I hopelessly fell in love with this cute, beautiful, "smiling" toad...  



Patrick Highrise said:


> 49.
> But also many of these pretty big toads. But also spiders, snakes, birds and other insects


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Nature is wonderful in Costa Rica.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Some nice buildings and street art here, but the nature is impressivly rich and beautiful. Great shots :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great wildlife! My favourite is this little heron:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Tortuguero part 2*

* Tortuguero N.P. – part 2*

We go on during our stay in Tortuguero.

58.
We are still on our boat exploring the waterways.









59.
Iguana in the tree.









60.
Monkey pranks...









After the excursion in the morning and having lunch at our lodge we take the 'watertaxi' to go to the part of this part along the beach.

61.
“watertaxi’s” at the little village.









62.
At the beach.









63.
We go on a little hike.









64.
Some small lizzards to be spotted.









65.
A more then enough monkeys. You have to have a little luck to get them good in frame for your picture since they are always on the move...









66.
Quiet beaches.









67.
Closer to the sea.









68.
A bigger lizzards in the bush.









69.
He shouldn't be here at this part of the beach so close to sea; a land tortoise. Ok we brought him back into the woods 









70.
Because these guys are sitting and waiting for a nice meal...because also during the day the nests of tortoises hatch.









71.
You talking to me!! :lol: nice posture of this squirrel.









72.
Butterfly.









73.
Flag.









74.
The day after we need to go back by boat towards our bus to go to a new destination in Costa Rica.









75.









After this we leave the caribean coast and go inland to are next stop near the Arenal vulcano (La Fortuna).


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I particularly love the squirrel, the butterfly and the rainforest pics! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Paradise! :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Fortuna & Caño Negro*

*Fortuna & Caño Negro*

We are on the move again and go inland towards the little village of La Fortuna near the Arenal vulcano. 
There were much clouds there so no good view of the inactive vulcano itself though 

76.
During our trip we saw something in the barbed wire...sort of in Relax mode! 









77.
Nice flower.









78.
Good size lizzard.









79.
Landscape en route.









After we arrive at our ecolodge part of the group go on a little hike towards a nice waterfall.

80.
Catarata La Fortuna.









81.
Waterfall in the bush.









82.
Beautifull toucan in the garden of the ecolodge.









83.
 What a nice bird!









In the evening a big part goes to one of the hot springs you can find on the slopes of the vulcano. Really nice and relaxing...

The next day we go on an excursion to Caño Negro which lies almost at the border with Nicaragua. 
The mainpart of this natural reserve is marsh land which evolves during the rainy season in a sort of big lake. Lots of birds to spot!

84.
But first we see these guys in the trees.









85.
On our way with a boat.









86.
In these rivers you find these nice animals also 









87.
This “jesus christ lizard” is not walking on water....









88.
Water and trees.









89.
Gentle on the water and trying to spot wildlife trough the lense of the camera....









90.
Howler monkey.









91.
Very, very small bats on a overhanging branch.









92.
Kingfisher.









93.
Lovely little and quick birds these mangrove swallows.









94.









95.
A few buildings you can find in the park....









96.
During our trip it continued to rain harder and harder...but we were almost dry on the boat 









97.
Other kingfisher.









98.
Alone on a branch in a downpour.









99.
Heron.









100.









the other day it further on the move for us towards National Parc Rincón de la Vieja.

101.
Near Lago Arenal









102.
Moist and green.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing wildlife.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful wildlife pics, Patrick - thank you for sharing them! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Rincón de la Vieja*

* Rincón de la Vieja*

During our holiday we also visit the area near the Rincón de la Vieja vulcano.

103.
You have been warned!!   









104.
During our hike on the side of the vulcano.









105.
Mud, bubbles and smelly! 









106.
Bubbles









107.
Yellow and orange.









108.
We are in an active vulcanic area!









109.
Warm enough! pfffff 









110.
Grey.









111.
Steam in the forrest.









112.
But later on in the forrest you have no relation with vulcanic activities.









113.
Near a waterfall.









114.
A little rivercanyon at our hotel.









After this 'short' visit we move on and go towards the area of Monteverde. We are gonna stay there for three days because there is lots to do and see.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love that "boiling mud" in pic 108!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Monteverde*

*Monteverde*

Our drive towards Monteverde was really beautifull. Green hills and everchanging views.

115.
We can even see some open water in the back 









116.
Green hills, clouds and blue skies.









117.









118.
We use our zoom again...









119.
Clouds enough en so is the rain.....there is a reason why its so green here  









120.
A little bit further the sky opens a lot...









121.
A really gorgeous bird ; Guardabarranco 









122.
Two Macaws.









123.
Out free in nature  









124.
The view from our hotel in the village of Santa Elena.









On the first evening we go on a nighttour in a part of the rainforrest.

125.
Beatifull tarantula in her hole.









126.
Green beast...or big bug? 









127.
Yeah a snake again, also green  (bothriechis lateralis) hanging on a twig in an ambush mode..









128.
The totalpicture of this scene 









129.
Scorpion on a tree. Our guide first showed it with ultraviolet light so we could see where it was on the tree...









130.
Caterpillar.









The day after we really knew we were in the rainforrest/cloud forest area. The whole day only rain!  

131.
A poison dart frog (Oophaga pumilio).









132.
Other species of poison dart frog (Dendrobates auratus)









133.
hummingbird taking with my mobile phone. (A day later I will get them better with my SLR. 









134.
Beautifull colours!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love those beautiful rainforest pics, Patrick! :applause:

Phantastic bird spider!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Monteverde - part 2*

*Monteverde - part 2*

We begin on our sky walk high between the trees.

135.
Walking over bridges between trees.









136.
During our nice walk it was always raining and sort of haze/cloudy. 
Oh wait we are in a cloud forest! 









137.
A nice and pleasant walk.









138.
On our route you have to cross several suspension bridges.









139.
Mystic.









140.
Beautifull green!









141.
We are back in the village where our hotel is situated.









142.
En route for a nice lunch...









The day after we have a very interesting excursion to the rainforrest of the Curi Cancha reserve.
In small groups and with a guide we go into the woods and hope we can spot some animals yet again  

143.
Humming bird.









144.
Those coati's are really funny! 









After that we arrive at a feeding spot for birds so lots of humming birds to see.  
Now its dry weather so the SLR has to go to work  Lets hope for some nice pics 

145.
It going ok 









146.
This one was the best pic of them all!  :banana:









147.
Other sort of hummingbird sitting still on a branch.









148.
WOW!!  :banana:









149.
Hollow tree.









After all those birds we go back into the forrest...we have some luck yet again. Our gide spots a nice snake!  Beautifull green this side-striped palm-pit viper.
Our guide has got a very good single binoculars with him and he is also very good in using our cell phones for making pictures trough the lens.!

150.
Just beautifull !!  :banana:









151.
Bird.









152.
Back near the village.









153.
Guardabarranco









154.
Our views while beying on the road to our next destination.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: The birds! the snake!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

What a profusion of wildlife! Especially love that guardabarranco.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful wildlife pics, Patrick! :applause:
Especially love the snake and the Guarrada.... - the bird with the difficult name. 
The "hollow tree" could be a strangler fig: She climbs other trees and in the
end kills the tree she first had used as "ladder" towards the light.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*NP Los Quetzales*

* San Gerardo de Dota -NP Los Quetzales *

After our days in Monteverde we go en route again towards the little town of San Gerardo de Dota. 
It lies at the end of a valley (1 road in and out).
The area itself is a National Park; Los Quetzales. 
Its names origines from the famous and beautifull bird (Quetzale) which you could find here in the valley.

155.
A very green valley.









156.
Such a lovely bird!









157.
Gorgegous bird! 









158.
Clouds and a bit of fog was also present in the valley.









159.
One more time...









160.
Mystic.









161.
Our hotel and grounds.









162.
the day after we went on a little hike in the morning towards a waterfall..but the final part was very wet an dagerous 









163.
Rapids.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic Quetzal pics !! :applause: :banana: :cheers:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 156.
> Such a lovely bird!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! Fabulous photos :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Dominical*

*Dominical*

We are back at the coastline of Costa Rica but now on the Pacific Ocean side.
This time we stay at a nice hotel with a big pool and nice houses with a porch in a great garden. 
Weather wasn't too great....lots of rain! So time for a bit relaxing 

164.
Along the beach at the village of Dominical.









165.
View at the river.









166.
More then enough animals in the gardens of the hotel. 









167.
This little bat was under the roof part of our porch /room 









168.
One of the many, many tucans in the garden en the trees.









169.
A Central America agouti









170.
Like said more then enough Tucans! 









171.
In the tree for some food!









172.
Okay, okay other birds were also in the garden  









Our normal route should have been a visit first to the Corcovado peninsula. But rough seas decided otherwise so we went to Manuel Antonio first.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Sharing the room with that cute little bat... ! kay:
Great nature impressions again!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Manuel Antonio*

*Manuel Antonio*

173.
The view from the hotel we almost stayed at....the view was nice..the rest....well no way! 
So at the end we could stay at the original hotel which was also much closer to the entrance of the National Park and the beach 









174.
At the beach at Manuel Antiono.









175.
More beach.









176.
Monkeys at our hotel.









177.
We are at the National Parc Manuel Antonio . Very glad to have yet again a good guide so we could spot animals! 









178.
A 'green' Sloth 









179.
Lets zoom in a bit to that green monster 









180.
Butterfly.









181.
Woodpecker.









182.
At the beach in the NP.









183.
Beach.









184.
Lizard in the tree.









185.
Finally we spot a more quiet beach...









186.
What a beautifull animal!  









187.
Cute monkeys.









188.
Sweet!!! 









189.
In the tree.









190.
This beach was too crowded so we are not gonna relax here 









191.
At the beach we did stay we did have visitors  So watch out for your stuff because monkeys and these guys will robb you!  









192.
Now we can relax!









193.
View from higher up a sort of cliff.









194.
Bakc down I had some luck spotting this snake.









195.
Cool! :banana:









196.
A fellow traveller made this funny picture.









197.
Always playing, they don't mind the weather or rain 









198.
At the beachroad in the village.









We had good news; we can actually go to Corcovado! Yes! :banana:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: Gorgeous nature, gorgeous fauna! 

Lovely shot:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful snake, great nature shots again! kay:

This funny group looks like a "monkey gang", waiting for tourists to play tricks
on them! :lol:



Patrick Highrise said:


>


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Corcovado*

*Corcovado*

To get at our locatie on the Corcovado peninsula we have to take some smaller vessels on the ocean and do a beach dropping. 
So packed light and anticipate RAIN! 
Before we our on the open ocean we first go trough a beautifull mangrove area of the Terraba Sierpe National Wetlands.

199.
This animals were also present along the river 









200.
On the sea making some speed. All in all the ocean was pretty calm...not to big waves..









201.
One of our boats at the beach after dropping us off!









202.
Its raining very steady here!  Corcovado is one of the wettest places of Costa Rica with around 6000mm of rain each year!! 









203.
Corcovado beach and rainforrest.









204.
More beach.









205.
Water everywhere. 









206.









207.
Small wildlife in the bush.









208.
Taking a little hike in the afternoon.









209.
Rough beach.









210.
Poor Man’s Paradise…..what a superb place to have those last days in Costa Rica!  Even with all that rain and parks closed.









211.
During these days it was like all the time raining a lot! Little streams alsmost became big rivers!  
That was one of the mainreason that the parkstations were closed on the peninsula......









212.
Walked up a hill behing our lodges/buildings for some views towards the ocean.









213.
Tucans were offcourse also present.









214.
Macaws we could find really a lot here in the trees!  With some noise also 









215.










After this its one more picture post of this trip! With some mother nature influence also


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Loved the crocodyle, the tucan and the lonesome, rainy beach! kay:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Beautiful Nature. Costa is well known for its National Parks. 

I am motivated to show the Miraflor and Tisey natures reserves around in my Esteli, Nicaragua thread.


----------

